# Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?



## Rheinspezie (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ist ja doch irgendwie auf Vereinsebene "politisch" , falls es hier nicht herpasst, bitte verschieben...

Ich habe mich gefragt, unter welchen Voraussetzungen einem Mitglied eines gemeinnützigen Vereins,

die Mitgliedschaft aufgekündigt werden kann/darf.

Unterliegen die Mitglieder nicht einem besonderen "Kündigungsschutz"?

Gibt es Kündigungsfristen, bzw. darf einem von heute auf Morgen die Erlaubnis/Zugehörigkeit entzogen werden, ohne

bspw. Abmahnungen?

Ist der Verbleib in einem Verein gerichtlich einklagbar oder liegt die Macht der Entscheidung beim sogn. "Ehrengericht" der grau mehlierten ggf. Postenjägerfraktion?

Weil, sitzen die falschen Leute im Vorstand wird es doch auch sicher ehrenrühriges Verhalten/Mobbing geben können...

hat ein Mitglied , welches sich "fertiggemacht" sieht, überhaupt die Möglichkeit, sich zu wehren?

Wie seht Ihr das?

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*

Kündigungsgründe regelt eigentlich die Satzung des Vereins und ein Verbleib im Verein kann soweit ich weiss nicht eingeklagt werden. Man könnte sich dann ja auch in einen Verein einklagen.

Gegen Mobbing kann man aber strafrechtl und auch zivilrechtl. vorgehen.
Die Chance auf Erfolg ist aber sicherlich gering.

In so einem Verein würde ich aber nicht bleiben wollen.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*

Man kann gegen einen Rauswurf selbstverständlich vorgehen. Es ist der ordentliche Rechtsweg (bei den Gerichten für Zivilsachen) zu beschreiten. Die Gründe für einen Ausschluss ergeben sich (wie der Kollege zutreffend anmerkt) aus der Vereinssatzung.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Man kann gegen einen Rauswurf selbstverständlich vorgehen. Es ist der ordentliche Rechtsweg (bei den Gerichten für Zivilsachen) zu beschreiten. Die Gründe für einen Ausschluss ergeben sich (wie der Kollege zutreffend anmerkt) aus der Vereinssatzung.



Jo, haste Recht. Gerade mal gegoogelt.


http://www.vibss.de/recht/mitgliede...fen/rechtsschutz-gegen-den-vereinsausschluss/


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist ja doch irgendwie auf Vereinsebene "politisch" , falls es hier nicht herpasst, bitte verschieben...
> 
> Ich habe mich gefragt, unter welchen Voraussetzungen einem Mitglied eines gemeinnützigen Vereins,
> ...



Ein Ausschluss aus dem Verein sollte immer das letzte Mittel sein.

Anmerken möchte ich, das bei entsprechenden vereinsschädigen Verhalten (Straftaten), der Verein aber die Möglichkeit hat, des sofortigen Ausschluss. 
Denke aber das Du dies hier nicht meinst.


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*

Die meisten Satzungen regeln, dass ein Vereinsmitglied wegen "vereinsschädigendem Verhalten" ausgeschlossen werden kann. Oftmals muss vor dem Beschreiten des selbstredend zugänglichen Rechtswegs die Mitgliederversammlung angerufen werden, der in aller Regel das Letztentscheidungsrecht über den Ausschluss zusteht.

 Der Nachweis, dass "vereinsschädigendes Verhalten" vorliegt, muss vom Vorstand erbracht werden. Das ist nicht einfach, denn es muss objektiv ein konkreter Schaden vorliegen. Eine geplatzte Jahreshauptversammlung reicht da nicht aus. Vereinsinterne Meinungsunterschiede erst recht nicht.

 Ein Recht, sich in einen Verein einzuklagen, gibt es vor allem dann, wenn der Verein (lokal) eine (Quasi-) Monopolstellung hat, es also keine Nachbarvereine der gleichen Sparte gibt.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*

Hallo,  

 eine Kündigung wegen vereinsschädigendem Verhalten wird in den meisten Satzungen stehen. Ebenso eine Kündigungsmöglichkeit ohne besonderen Grund im ersten Jahr der Mitgliedschaft.
 Solche Kündigungen sind aber relativ selten.
 Häufiger ist schon die Kündigung wegen Verstoß gegen die Gewässer- und Angelordnung. Wer z.B mit einem untermaßigen Fisch oder einen während der Schonzeit vereinnahmten Fisch erwischt wird oder das Fanglimit überschreitet, der fliegt aus jedem Verein, den ich kenne und das zu recht.
 Dann gibt es noch die Kündigung wegen Beitragsrückstand, aber das ist ja sowieso klar, das ist in jedem Verein so.

 Petri Heil

 Lajos


----------



## Sneep (17. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*

Hallo,

wichtig ist, dass ein tatsächliches Fehlverhalten vorliegt. 
Ein Bespiel, welches sich tatsächlich so abgespielt hat.

Ein Verein hat gem. Satzung für jedes neue Mitglied ein Jahr Probezeit vorgeschrieben. Nach dem Jahr kann der Kandidat ohne Angabe vin Gründen abgelehnt werden.Da sich der besagter Angler sich nicht recht in das Vereinsleben einbringen wollte oder konnte, lehnte man ihn nach 1 Jahr ab.

Der Angler zog vor Gericht und bekam Recht. Ihm war kein Fehlverhalten vorzuwerfen und der Verein musste ihn aufnehmen, trotz der entspRechenden Regelung in der Vereinssatzung.
Letztendlich wurde er dann im Verein so lange gemobbt, bis er freiwillig kündigte.

sneep


----------



## Lajos1 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*

Hallo Sneep,

 wie bereits gesagt sind solche Kündigungen  im ersten Jahr oder auch wegen vereinsschädigendem Verhalten selten.
 Du schreibst, dass sich der betreffende Angler nicht recht in das Vereinsleben einbringen wollte oder konnte. Nun da ist schon ein gravierender Unterschied zwischen "wollte" und "konnte". Schwänzte er den Arbeitsdienst weil er nicht wollte oder kam er nie zu einer Versammlung weil er nicht wollte?
 Oder konnte er nicht teilnehmen weil er z.B. länger krank war, Soldat im Auslandseinsatz, ungünstiger Schichtdienst oder Ähnliches.
 Wenn er nicht wollte, warum trat er dann dem Verein bei?
 Wenn er nicht konnte sieht die Sache schon anders aus, hier wird ihm kaum gekündigt werden, wenn er das plausibel belegen kann.

 Petri Heil

 Lajos


----------



## Angler9999 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Sneep,
> 
> Du schreibst, dass sich der betreffende Angler nicht recht in das Vereinsleben einbringen wollte oder konnte.
> 
> ...



Da ist auch mal zu Klären, was Vereinsleben bedeutet. Das sollte in der Satzung definiert sein.
Damals war ich in einem Verein an der Havel. Sehr renommiert und erfolgreich was den damalige Part Wettkampf angeht. 
Einige von uns wollten aber nicht mit an den Tresen um sich Freitags die Nase rot zu saufen. Wir wollten lieber Sa und So angeln trainieren. Da gab es oft genug Streit mit den Rotnasen. 

Darüber hinaus gab es einen der Fische bereits vor dem Angelwettkampf mitbrachte. Der wurde rausgeschmissen. Soweit ich weiß, damals sogar mit vorheriger Prüfung eines RA.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*

Hallo, 

 zum Wettkampfangeln kann ich überhaupt nichts sagen, da es das bei uns in Bayern nicht gibt und auch früher (ich angle seit über fünfzig Jahren) nie gegeben hat.

 Petri Heil

 Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Kündigung wegen vereinsschädigendem Verhalten wird in den meisten Satzungen stehen. Ebenso eine Kündigungsmöglichkeit ohne besonderen Grund im ersten Jahr der Mitgliedschaft.
> Solche Kündigungen sind aber relativ selten.
> ...


 
 Auch das würde ich als gering vereinsschädigend betrachten.
 Ein Verein ist halt eine Vereinigung zum gegenseitigem Nutzen. Die werden recht frei entscheiden können wer als Mitglied passt.
 Vereinsschädigen ist dann der, der dieser Gemeinschaft Nachteile verschafft.
 Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel, einen Film produziert in dem er das Angeln schlecht macht oder zum Beispiel versucht die Gemeinschaft bei Gewässern zu überbieten.
 Da wird es wohl unzählige Dinge geben.

 Wenn der Verein aber die Gemeinnützigkeit erhält, fördert die Gemeinschaft so einen Verein auch noch Steuerlich wie auch bei der Vergabe von Gewässern.
 Klar das dann auch die Vereinigung so etwas nicht ohne Grund erhält.
 Da hat man dann ein Problem wenn man Jemanden die Mitgliedschaft ohne Angaben von Gründen verweigert.
 Der kann sich da dann Einklagen.
 Gründe zur Ablehnung, sind dann eben berechtigte Gründe.
 Aussehen, Nasenfaktor, Religion, Nationalität, Geschlecht,  sind es nicht.

 Spanend wird es wenn ein Mitglied seinen Verein anzeigt.
 Dann sagt die Gesellschaft DANKE, und der Verein schmeißt das Mitglied raus.
 Wenn er sich dann einklagen will, wird er wohl beweisen müssen das Er nicht vereinsschädigend handelte.
 So ähnlich als  wenn Ihr eurem Arbeitgeber wegen Steuerhinterziehung anzeigt.

 Wenn man also innerhalb eines Vereines von Anderen rausgedrängt wird kann man Seine Rechte selbstverständlich einklagen. Es kann dabei ja auch um größere Summen gehen wie z.B Eigentumsanteilen von Immobilien, Guthaben u.v.m gehen.
 Aber auch da wird man dann eher zu einem Vergleich kommen als wieder in den Zustand gegenseitigen Vertrauens.

 So wenigstens verstehe ich das.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*



> zum Wettkampfangeln kann ich überhaupt nichts sagen, da es das bei uns in Bayern nicht gibt und auch früher (ich angle seit über fünfzig Jahren) nie gegeben hat.


Grins, dann haste aber nie übern Tellerrand geguckt.

In Bayern gibts einige gute Feeder- und Stipperteams, einige entsprechende Vereine (die natürlich "nur" hegen".... ;-.))), hat dazu auch nen Ex-DAV-Verband gegeben (AGSB Bayern, jetzt im DSAV).

Hat aber ja nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun.

Daher zurück zum Thema:
Rausgeschmissen ist man zuerst mal immer leicht von einem Verein.

Aber auch der hat Regeln und Gesetze zu beachten.

"Zurückklagen" will/sollte gut überlegt sein.

Will man wirklich in einen Verein, in dem das notwendig wäre?

Es ist alles nicht einfach und vor allem NIE pauschal, sondern immer nur im Einzelfall zu betrachten..

Es gibt sowohl, nennen wirs mal: 
"seltsame" Vereinsvorstände, 
wie auch, nennen wirs mal: 
"seltsame" Mitglieder...

Treffen dann zwei solcher aufeinander, ist Stress vorprogrammiert.

Hat man keine andere Möglichkeiten an Karten zu kommen als über einen Vereinsbeitritt, hat man als Angler eh die Arschkarte gezogen:
Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht.

Dann heissts schlicht zahlen, schlucken und schweigen...

Wo der Druck nicht so groß ist auf Gewässer, sind oft auch Vereine "menschlicher".....


----------



## BERND2000 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat man keine andere Möglichkeiten an Karten zu kommen als über einen Vereinsbeitritt, hat man als Angler eh die Arschkarte gezogen:
> Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht.
> Dann heissts schlicht zahlen, schlucken und schweigen...
> 
> Wo der Druck nicht so groß ist auf Gewässer, sind oft auch Vereine "menschlicher".....



Bei ersterem ist es wie bei der Staatszugehörigkeit.
 Man muss ja nicht unbedingt dort leben.

 Mit dem "Menschlichen" ist es so eine Sache.
 das bedeutet wohl das nicht immer alles festen Regeln folgen muss, sondern durchaus mit "Fingerspitzengefühl" im Einzelfall entschieden wird.
 Die Kehrseite, es kann dann schnell zu Kumpelwirtschafft und Entscheidungen nach Nasenfaktor kommen.

 Ich behaupte mal, man sollte sich einen größeren Verein suchen, der wird meist nicht ohne Grund groß geworden sein.
 Da ist man dann halt nur eine Nummer, aber eine Nummer unter vielen und nicht jahrelang der Neuling den man im Auge behalten wird.
 Entscheidungen werden da meist nach Regeln erfolgen und weniger nach menschlichen/unmenschlichen Bauchgefühl einzelner Entscheidungsträger.

 Thomas möchte halt mehr freien Zugang zu Gewässern.

 Das klingt nett, aber in der Realität halt so etwas wie freies Wohnrecht..

 Na gut, bewirtschaftet sollen diese Gewässer natürlich dann auch von der Gesellschaft durch Fachleute werden.
 Also der Gesellschaft die er auch als angelfeindlich betrachtet.
 Das läuft bislang auch schon vielfach wirklich super...#d
 Da frage ich mich doch, welche Form von Zugangsmöglichkeit wohl dann noch gut sei?
 Bleiben ja nur noch freier Zugang durch alle ohne Bewirtschaftung und Privatbesitz der den Zugang verweigern kann.
 Sucht Euch das BESTE aus, sonst(Zitat)"hat man als Angler eh die Arschkarte gezogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*



> Thomas möchte halt mehr freien Zugang zu Gewässern.


nö - nur gerne deutschlandweit vernünftige Bewirtschafter mit wenigen, nachvollziehbaren, vernünftigen Regeln..

Da wärs mir auch wurscht ob das ein Angelverein, die Feuerwehr oder der BUND wäre, welche das Gewässer bewirtschaften...

Ist aber hier ja nicht das Thema, wollts nur richtig stellen..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Zurückklagen" will/sollte gut überlegt sein.
> 
> Will man wirklich in einen Verein, in dem das notwendig wäre?


 
Egal ob zurückgeklagt oder nicht, ein Angler, der aus einem Verein rausgeschmissen wurde, hat meist ein großes Problem, in einen anderen Verein aufgenommen zu werden. In den meisten Gegenden werden unter den Vereinsvorständen Schwarze Listen geführt und bevor ein Kandidat aufgenommen wird, wird gecheckt, ob sich der Name auf der Liste befindet. 

Dank Internet hat die Akkuratesse, mit der solche Listen geführt werden (Name, Art des Vergehens, Charakterzüge etc.), mittlerweile teils erstaunliche "Qualität" erreicht. #t


----------



## Fr33 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*

" Vereinsschädigendes Verhalten" kann vieles sein. Vieles auch einfach sehr banal. Wir mussten uns leider auch schon desöfteren von eig sehr engagierten Mitgliedern trennen, die nach sehr sehr kurzer Zeit der Auffassung waren, dass es doch reicht wenn einer im Verein ist - und der Rest der Onkels, Kumpels usw. regelmäßig mitangelt. Ohne Erlaubnis, Ohne Schein usw....


Nach mehrmaligen freundlichen Hinweisen, wurde das nicht besser... also wurde dem Mitglied fristlos gekündigt....


DAS Problem haben wir leider öfters. Bei uns sagt keiner was, wenn man als Vereinsmitglied mal jmd anderen mit Angelschein ans Gewässer nimmt. Sobald es regelmäßig wird - wird aber auf einen Vereinsbeitritt gepocht...


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*

@ Naturliebhaber:

Richtig. Auch wenn sich manche Provinzfürsten ansonsten evtl. gegenseitig überhaupt gar nicht leiden können:

DA herrscht Einigkeit ("Mundfunk" geht rasend schnell, wenns sein muss). Je ländlicher und je weniger Wasser vorhanden, desto heftiger.

"Ver- bzw. Einklagungswütige" ziehen dann am besten gleich mal ein ordentliches Stück weg, wenn sie weiterhin irgendwo angeln wollen.

Denn die bekommen dann evtl. nicht mal mehr Tageskarten. DAS wird dann völlig unbürokratisch in kürzester Zeit geregelt. Paar Telefonate und hat.

Da kann der Kandidat dann Paragraphen reiten und "sein ihm zustehendes Recht einklagen" wollen, wie er will - das interessiert schlichtweg überhaupt niemand. Der wird fix abgesägt und braucht sich nirgendwo mehr blicken lassen.

Je nach lokaler/regionaler Konstellation ist es also höchst ratsam, vorher ganz genau zu überlegen, wie hoch und welcher Art denn die Wellen sein sollen, die man zu schlagen gedenkt.

Andernfalls heißt's halt im Extremfall "Moralischer Sieg - gewässernutzungstechnische Komplettniederlage".

Muss jeder selbst wissen, was ihm wieviel wert ist. Ums Verrecken immer Recht haben, behalten und/oder durchsetzen wollen, ist nicht sonderlich intelligent.

Insbesondere, wenn man seine Freizeit eigentlich angelnd und nicht gerichtskriegsführend gestalten möchte.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*

Schwarze Listen gibt es so wenig wie Wettfischen in B...

 So etwas meinte ich mit "Fingerspitzengefühl".
 Wenn ein Verein gemeinnützig ist, darf er ja nicht anhand von nicht existierenden "Schwarzen Listen" Jemanden ausschließen.
 Er benötigt einen Grund, so wie eben eine Warteliste weil man z.b nicht ausreichend Scheine hat.
 Das kann sicher auch ganz böse nach hinten losgehen , wenn man als gemeinnütziger Verein nur bestimmten Leuten den Eintritt gewährt.
 Das beißt sich mit der Gemeinnützigkeit, die eben nicht nur den Mitgliedern gelten darf.



 Sollte man trotzdem so etwas benötigen was es gar nicht gibt, wird es natürlich auch Gründe haben.
 Nicht ganz leicht, da wirklich immer alles richtig zu machen.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*

Querinfo, die auch gelöscht werden kann.
 Einen wirklich seltsamen Weg gehen unsere Freundinnen von der PETA.

 Laut:https://www.psiram.com/ge/index.php/PETA
 Hat der deutsche Zweig etwa 30 000 Mitglieder.
 Wohl aus Angst auch einmal überstimmt zu werden, haben die aber gar kein Stimmrecht.

 Das haben laut der Meldung nur 8.
 So bleibt der Ableger zu 100% eine Tochter.
 Ich staune das man in Deutschland so etwas gründen kann.
 Das sind dann ja keine Mitglieder sondern eher eingetragene feste Spender ohne gesichertes Mitspracherecht.
 Also mehr eine Firma wo Jeder gegen Geld mitarbeiten kann, aber die Bosse sagen was gemacht wird.:q

 Die sind ja noch schräger als ich schon dachte.

 Was es nicht so alles gibt.#d
 Geben darf...?


----------



## Lajos1 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kündigung von Vereinsmitgliedern !?*

Hallo,

 wenn jemand seinen Onkel oder Kumpel(s) einfach so mitfischen lässt ist das eindeutig Fischen ohne Erlaubnis d.h. Schwarzfischerei und da gibt es kein Pardon. Außerdem hat nur der lizenzierte Angler das Uferbegehungsrecht andere haben am Gewässer nichts zu suchen, es sei denn, es besteht ein öffentlicher Weg am Gewässer entlang und dann darf der Begleiter allenfalls beim Keschern helfen, aber keinesfalls die Angel anfassen (Ausnahme, in Bayern, Kinder bis zehn Jahre, die dürfen mir einer Angel des erwachsenen Anglers mitfischen).
 Aber zum Thema "vereinsschädigendes Verhalten" zurückzukommen; nach meiner Kenntnis ist das bei uns im Verein in den letzten Fünfzig Jahren gerade einmal vorgekommen und der Vorfall liegt auch schon gut vierzig Jahre zurück; da hatten zwei Angler eine Auseinandersetzung wer einen bestimmten Platz beanspruchen darf/kann. Das Ganze eskalierte und zum Schluss gingen beide mit Messern aufeinander los, dies bekamen etliche Passanten mit, die auch die Polizei verständigten.
 Dass so ein Vorfall dem Ansehen der gesamten Anglerschaft sehr schadet ist wohl klar und beiden sind gegangen worden.
 Aber wie gesagt das ist der einzige Vorfall in etwa Fünfzig Jahren der mir bekannt ist.

 Petri Heil

 Lajos


----------

